# Losi Mini DT?



## garacer08 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey Mini R/C'rs! I hope everyone has had a Merry Christmas. My 7yo son just got his first true RC from Santa this morning. He got a Losi Mini DT, and I am wanting to upgrade it a little. I plan to use the HW EZ run brushless combo, and going Lipo. We will also be swapping out the plastic gears for metal gears. Here's my question. What brand parts do you suggest for an aluminum gear case, motor plate, and other parts? I could only find parts from Integy, and GPM. If that's all that's available, which is better? 

We spent some time outside today running his new truck. For what it is I was impressed. Thanks!


----------



## garacer08 (Jun 8, 2007)

Man I can't believe how slow this community has got! What has happened to RC the last 3 years since I was gone?


----------

